# Masters of Mathematics



## magoood (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a secondary school math. teacher from Egypt and I'm thinking of promoting my Mathematics and hunt for the masters degree in order to be able to teach in the first 2 years of colleges.

I wished I can do this masters in USA but USA for me tends to be more challenging regarding complexity of procedures, visa strictness...etc. so I'm thinking about Australia which is easier, all in all, for me in comparison but, I don't know, I have read numerous inputs from people saying that Australia is not the best option for studying for a Math. degree!

Any thoughts about if I'm aiming for the right country to study for this masters?


----------

